# FU750-12



## Frank You (Sep 20, 2013)

Well thease subs have been tested and are now available for pre order! we have sent out a hand full of subs to different people to ensure that the quailty is top notch. and it is! We are curious to see what other people think about our product and warrenty? please feel free to comment here. The follwoing information was generated from customers from other comapines that seemed to be dissatisfied so we took matters inot our ouwn hands to provide something better. check out FU Car Audio, fu audio, fu car audio and share your toughts with us.


Hello, we wanted to take the time to share with you some of the things we have noticed in the past with other companies. And explain why we offer some of the things that we do. For years now we have all heard the same complaints from customers and yet only hands full of companies seem too really care about their customers, well now is your time to say FU is the company that truly cares! Let’s talk about some of the complaints we have heard. Please take a moment to see how FU has gone a step above and beyond other companies to really give you what you need and at a price you can easily afford. 
Q: Can I get recons for my subs? 
A: Yes you can.
Q: Why do I have to buy glue separate?
A: You don’t any more. Glue is now included with our recone kit.
Q: How will I align my recone with cheap cardboard or flimsy plastic film?
A: We want every customer to be able to have all the tools they need to the job, we provide a hard plastic shim to ensure that the gaps are set correctly with no guess work.
Q: Will I have to pay shipping
A: No all sale prices are shipping included no guess work here the price you see is the price you pay!
Q: what do I do if I want to change the size of my subwoofer?
A: FU has removed all the guess work for you and provided you options to turn your sub into any size woofer you want with our resize kits that come complete with your choice baskets and recone. 

FU Car Audio, fu audio, fu car audio

FU Car Audio, fu audio, fu car audio


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The website doesn't appear to be ready for prime time. 

1. The rendered image used for the subwoofer does not match the photographs. 
2. There is very little relevant information about the subwoofer. Where are T/S specs? Where are the dimensions? Where are the enclosure recommendations? Where are the response curves? 
3. Three year warranty is nice, but only as good as the company that backs it. This will need to be proven. 
4. CRUNK?
5. Probably the wrong forum.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

rton20s said:


> The website doesn't appear to be ready for prime time.
> 
> 1. The rendered image used for the subwoofer does not match the photographs.
> 2. There is very little relevant information about the subwoofer. Where are T/S specs? Where are the dimensions? Where are the enclosure recommendations? Where are the response curves?
> ...




Agree, subs look great.. but we need tech specs...


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

These are advertised as "made in the usa", but apart from the Precision Econowind coils are any of the other parts made locally? Cones, baskets, motor steels, etc.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Seems like the wrong forum. Plus just reading that gave me a headache. Pass.


----------

